# Vegetarian Low Carb/Healthy Meals



## Verient (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey,

I'm vegetarian and don't eat seafood. Can anyone recommend me some healthy meals preferably with low carbs?

Thanks! xx


----------



## mdjmsj (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not sure about the carb content, but I love these Sunshine veggie burgers-they are made with hemp and sunflower seed protein, not soy. 

Veggie burgers, nutritional, and health food products. Ellenville, NY

Southwest and Breakfast burger are my favs.


----------



## trendoid (Aug 16, 2009)

Try whole grains like quinoa!!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trendoid* 

 
_Try whole grains like quinoa!!_

 
Quinoa is heavensent.  It's a _complete_ protein in a grain!

I've been vegetarian (not pescatarian) for 2.5 years and I've found that generally sticking to whole grains, fruits, veggies, and lentils makes the healthiest diet.  If I have egg products, I try to have mostly or all whites.  

I'm not big on "fake meat" products, but I *love* Morningstar Southwest Bean Burgers.  If you need some frozen meals, Amy's makes some great Indian, Tex-Mex, and other cuisine (but you should make sure you watch sodium).  As long as you make sure your incomplete proteins are matched up, you should be able to keep a well-balanced, healthy, vegetarian diet.  HTH!


----------

